# Location d'un iPad



## Lamar (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

l'iPad me fait très envie, bien sûr, mais je vais attendre la V2.
Par contre je me demandais si je n'allais pas en louer un pendant deux mois environ pour me faire la main.
Une offre de médiacash, qui permet de louer un iPad pour deux mois pour 8 &#8364; par semaine environ, me tente.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2011)

Ça semble un bon plan. Pas trop cher et surtout vu la durée, cela permet de patienter. 

De plus lorsque ton futur iPad V2 arrivera, tu pourras récupérer tout ce que tu as fait sur celui que tu avais en location.


----------

